
Blackstone Group and KKR try to derail surprise healthcare billing law - James_Henry
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/13/upshot/surprise-billing-laws-ad-spending-doctor-patient-unity.html
======
James_Henry
This is completely expected behavior from two firms that have been found to
"use out-of-network billing to significantly raise the amounts they are paid."
[0]

[0]
[https://www.nber.org/papers/w23623.pdf](https://www.nber.org/papers/w23623.pdf)

Luckily congress is trying to fight back:
[https://energycommerce.house.gov/newsroom/press-
releases/pal...](https://energycommerce.house.gov/newsroom/press-
releases/pallone-and-walden-launch-bipartisan-investigation-into-private-
equity-firms)

